# Tonight's calling adventure...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Went out for a little calling behind the place tonight. Didn't set eyes on anything but i did get a bobcat to vocalize back a few times to "bobcat in heat" on the fox pro and I heard some fox chattering / barking when I was running fox vocals. Nothing ever came in though!









This little guy kept me entertained for a little over an hour before I finally got bored and packed it in. Sure beat sitting on the couch....


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Dang right it beats sitting on the couch! I am sometimes amazed at how entertained I can be by squirrels or chipmunks or whatever when I am sitting in a deer stand or calling coyotes. I think that's part of the fun for most guys. Those are some really high quality pictures Chris. What kind of camera do you use? How many megapixels?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes great photos Chris.

I like that bobcat in heat ...never had anything answer...Played here in the neighbor hood. Placed it in the shrubs near the street. Sitting in the house I would wait till someone walked by...got lots of reactions. Laughed my rear end off.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> Dang right it beats sitting on the couch! I am sometimes amazed at how entertained I can be by squirrels or chipmunks or whatever when I am sitting in a deer stand or calling coyotes. I think that's part of the fun for most guys. Those are some really high quality pictures Chris. What kind of camera do you use? How many megapixels?


Thanks, Jon. My camera is a Canon 1-D Mark III. I was using a 7-300 Canon telephoto lens for these shots. I've always wanted to learn to take better photos and Chad Messa over at http://www.mesaskyphotography.com/ got me started on picking a better camera (I sold my Nikon D90) and he's been helping me with tips and tricks too. His work is amazing... .. I just hope to take pics half as good as him some day.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't even want to know what a nice camera like that costs but I think it would be an awesome hobby to pick up for something to do while deer hunting, or calling or whatever. Don't know if I can afford another hobby! Between getting a Foxpro, a bow, a gun, throw in a couple turkey decoys, calls, traps(and everything that you buy for it), this stuff gets expensive! Guess you wouldn't have to have a top of the line camera to have fun with it though.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Never had any luck with the bobcat in heat. Never even heard a cat talk back. Now fox i have heard. never the less chris, it was time well spent.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great photo's and time well spent.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll give you a pat on the back as well for the photos Chris. He sure was a busy little guy. Now if you had a 17Rem. you could have skinned him out and sent him to kip for his "chippie" hat.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Some nice shots there Chris. I'm sure you'll get stuck into them soon.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am waiting to see you catcha photo of one sitting on the toe of your boot







.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> I am waiting to see you catcha photo of one sitting on the toe of your boot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was almost there yesterday! They are really skittish around here so I was surprised to see him hanging out 3-5ft from me with all the noise coming from the camera.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> I don't even want to know what a nice camera like that costs but I think it would be an awesome hobby to pick up for something to do while deer hunting, or calling or whatever. Don't know if I can afford another hobby! Between getting a Foxpro, a bow, a gun, throw in a couple turkey decoys, calls, traps(and everything that you buy for it), this stuff gets expensive! Guess you wouldn't have to have a top of the line camera to have fun with it though.


I know thats right! I have to pick one thing a year to spend money on... this year its trad archery and trapping. Last year I got everything I need for turkey hunting and predator hunting...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It never ends d_m. The toys just get more numerous and more expensive.


----------

